# AIB Insurance announce the appointment of Chris Moon!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon everyone,

AIB are excited to introduce our latest recruit, Chris Moon!

Read more here: https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/chrismoon

Don't forget, we give club membership discount to all forum members, just give our experienced team a call on 02380 268351 for a quote.

Many Thanks

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

You’ve gotta be over the Moon with that appointment.


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

Trev said:


> You’ve gotta be over the Moon with that appointment.


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------

